
TC39 Meeting Agenda, Jan. 23-25 - johnsonjo
https://github.com/tc39/agendas/blob/master/2018/01.md
======
johnsonjo
All proposals that might be made stage 4 (in other words made a part of the
JavaScript standard) after this meeting:

RegExp lookbehind assertions [1]

RegExp Unicode property escapes [2]

Async Iteration [3]

Promise.prototype.finally [4]

Function.prototype.toString [5]

Rest/Spread properties [6]

[1]: [https://github.com/tc39/proposal-regexp-
lookbehind](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-regexp-lookbehind)

[2]: [https://github.com/tc39/proposal-regexp-unicode-property-
esc...](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-regexp-unicode-property-escapes)

[3]: [https://github.com/tc39/proposal-async-
iteration](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-async-iteration)

[4]: [https://github.com/tc39/proposal-promise-
finally/](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-promise-finally/)

[5]: [https://github.com/tc39/Function-prototype-toString-
revision](https://github.com/tc39/Function-prototype-toString-revision)

[6]: [https://github.com/tc39/proposal-object-rest-
spread](https://github.com/tc39/proposal-object-rest-spread)

